

UK government wants to make copyright law by decree, bypassing parliament - cabalamat
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/nov/19/mandelson-copyright-filesharing-murdoch-google

======
cabalamat
Not satisfied with the powers he'll get against filesharers in the new Digital
Economy Bill -- a £50,000 fine and banning from the internet -- Lord Mandelson
has decided that to stop illegal copying, he needs the power to make new laws
by decree.

